# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Προχειρη δοκιμή από Μεταμόρφωση - Π. Ηράκλειο - node 2522

## infl00p

Σε μια προχειρη δοκιμή από την περιοχή μου είδα με το kismet τα εξής.


Network 1: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:40:96:28:21:AF" ##
Network 2: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:0D:97:02:18:B6" #####
Network 3: "kampe" BSSID: "00:10:E7:F5:B8:AB" ##
Network 4: "bridge" BSSID: "02:80:F0:EF:FF:A8" # 
Network 5: "EYDAP" BSSID: "00:50:18:15:0E:4A" ##
Network 6: "trendware" BSSID: "00:80:C8:0B:C0:04" #
Network 7: "bridgenm" BSSID: "02:30:63:F8:87:21" ##
Network 8: "awmn-34" BSSID: "00:40:96:35:33:F2" #
Network 9: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:40:05:31 :: C:1F" #
Network 10: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:40:96:38:31:C1" ####
Network 11: "awmn-1397-1401" BSSID: "96:03:37:03:A4:02" ###
Network 12: "NETGEAR" BSSID: "00:09:5B:C5:85 :: 6" #
Network 13: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:40:96:30 :: C:96" ####


με τα # σημειώνω πόσο περιπου καλή ήταν η λήψη
το 34 είναι ο jabarlee στα 4.1 χμ και το 1397 ο nikpet στα 6.3χμ με τον ataraxo 
στα 9.1χμ.

σημειώνω ότι επειδή το scan είναι με ένα wrt54g v2 με alchemy 5.4 w38 με μια
stella doradus 17db και έγινε πολύ γρήγορα σε ένα άνοιγμα γωνίας περιπου 100 μοιρες προς την κατεύθηνση 240 μοίρες (νοτιο δυτικά)

απο σήμερα αλλάζω την κατάσταση σε ενεργό AP ώστε άτομα που μένουν κοντά
μου να μπορούν να με δουν.
το ssid είναι infl00p-node2522 με MAC 00:0F:66:00 :: A:09 και θα είναι ανοιχτό όλη την ημέρα.
όποιος μπορέσει να συνδεθεί παρακάλώ να με ειδοποιήση με pm.

Eυχαριστώ Φάνης.

το post έχει μεταφερθεί στο Τι στήνεται τώρα.

----------

